
AI-generated music: can AI make music that’s worth listening to? - tomduncalf
https://johnkoetsier.com/ai-generated-music-can-ai-make-music-thats-worth-listening-to/
======
stevehiehn
What I believe you will see (and are seeing) is composition assistants. i.e:
generate possible melodies, chords & preselected sounds that will 'likely'
sound good together. As long as AI is based on historical datasets it will
inherently be behind the every evolving subjective human 'taste'.

